#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [散文] （原标题照转）不要把帮助你的人逼成敌人（狼故事）

## 狼王白牙

感觉还挺有趣的，可以认识少数民族的资料，好聪明的狼儿 ： 3　 :lupe_pleased: 

原网址：http://sports.sohu.com/20170228/n481908711.shtml

=============================

　　1964年12月，我们小分队在滇西北找矿。小分队一共8人，其中4名警卫战士每人配备一支冲锋枪。

　　一天，出发前，一位纳西族老乡搭我们的车去维西。那天路上积雪很大，雪下的路面坑洼不平，车子行驶一段就会被雪坞住。我们不得不经常下来推车。

　　就在我们又一次下车推车的时候，一群褐黄色的东西慢慢向我们靠近。我们正惊疑、猜测时，纳西族老乡急喊：“快、快赶紧上车，是一群狼。”

　　司机小王赶紧发动车，加大油门……

　　但是很不幸，车轮只是在原地空转，根本无法前进。这时狼群已靠近汽车。大家看得清清楚楚——8只狼，个个都象小牛犊似的，肚子吊得老高。

　　战士小吴抄起冲锋枪。纳西族老乡一手夺下小吴的抢，比较沉着地高声道：“不能开枪，枪一响，它们或钻到车底下或钻进树林，狼群会把车胎咬坏，把我们围起来，然后狼会嚎叫召集来更多的狼和我们拼命。”

　　他接着说：“狼饿疯了，它们是在找吃的，车上可有吃的？”我们几乎同声回答：“有。”“那就扔下去给它们吃。”老乡像是下达命令。

　　从来没有经历过这样的事，当时脑子里一片空白，除了紧张，大脑似乎已经不会思考问题。听老乡这样说，我们毫不犹豫，七手八脚把从丽江买的腊肉、火腿还有十分珍贵的鹿子干巴往下丢了一部分。

　　狼群眼都红了，兴奋地大吼着扑向食物，大口的撕咬吞咽着，刚丢下去的东西一眨眼就被吃光了。

　　老乡继续命令道：“再丢下去一些！”第二批大约50斤肉品又飞出了后车门，也就一袋烟的工夫，又被8只狼分食的干干净净！吃完后8只狼整齐地坐下，盯着后车门。

　　这时，我们几人各个屏气息声，紧张的手心里都是冷汗，甚至能够清晰的听到自己心跳的声音！我们不知道能有什么办法令我们从狼群中突围出去。

　　看到这样的情形，老乡又发话道：“还有吗？一点不留地丢下，想保命就别心疼这些东西了！”

　　此时，除了紧张、害怕还有羞愤！作为战士，我们是有责任保护好这些物资的，哪怕牺牲自己。但是现实情况是——我们的车被坞到雪地里出不来，只能被困在车里；我们的子弹是极有限的，一旦有狼群被召唤来，我们会更加束手无策。

　　我们几人相互看了一眼，迟疑片刻，谁也没有说什么，忍痛将车上所有的肉品，还有十几包饼干全都甩下车去！

　　8只狼又是一顿大嚼。吃完了肉，它们还试探性的嗅了嗅那十几包饼干，但没有吃。

　　这时我清楚地看到狼的肚子已经滚圆，先前暴戾凶恶的目光变得温顺。其中一只狼围着汽车转了两圈，其余7只狼没动。片刻，那只狼带着狼群朝树林钻去……

　　不可思议的事情发生了！

　　不一会儿，8只狼钻出松林，嘴里叼着树枝，分别放到汽车两个后轮下面。我们简直不敢相信自己的眼睛！这些狼的意思是想用树枝帮我们垫起轮胎，让我们的车开出雪窝。

　　我激动地大笑起来，……哈……哈……，刚笑了两声，另外一个战士忙用手捂住了我的嘴，他怕这突兀的笑声惊毛了狼。

　　接着，8只狼一齐钻到车底，但见汽车两侧积雪飞扬。我眼里滚动着泪花，大呼小王：“狼帮我们扒雪呢，赶快发动车，”

　　车启动了，但是没走两步，又打滑了。狼再次重复刚才的动作：“先往车轮下垫树枝，然后扒雪……”。就这样，每重复一次，汽车就前进一段，大约重复了十来次。最后一次，汽车顺利地向前行了一里多地，接近了山顶。再向前就是下坡路了。

　　这时，8只狼在车后一字排开坐着，其中一只比其他7只狼稍稍向前。老乡说：“靠前面的那只是头狼，主意都是他出的。”我们激动极了，一起给狼鼓掌，并用力地向它们挥手致意。但是这8只可爱的狼对我们的举动并没有什么反应，只是定定地望了望我们，然后，头狼在前，其余随后，缓缓朝山上走去，消失在松林中……

----------

